# Next book to purchase



## Skull Harvester (Mar 7, 2010)

So I picked up Storm of Iron, and I must say as my first venture into the BL universe it was a great purchase. The girlfriend got a gift card for Barnes & Noble and asked if I wanted another book, so I got to thinking which one I should get. Here are the ones I'm debating between:

Soul Hunter

Dark Disciple (I believe thats the first in the Word Bearers series)

Salamanders

Space Wolf Omnibus 

Horus Rising (not sure on this one yet, I want to read the heresy but don't know if I'll have THAT much time)

Lord of the Night

or if you guys have any other suggestions, even from the Warhammer Fantasy series (preferably something with Skaven).


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

While all the choices you've given are good, the Space Wolf omnibus is great value, and William King did a great job on the first few SW books. After that, any of the others are a way to go.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Skull Harvester said:


> So I picked up Storm of Iron, and I must say as my first venture into the BL universe it was a great purchase. The girlfriend got a gift card for Barnes & Noble and asked if I wanted another book, so I got to thinking which one I should get. Here are the ones I'm debating between:
> 
> Soul Hunter
> 
> ...


Heres my views

_Soul Hunter_: An amazing book and my favourite. A true classic, if I were you i'd go for this one. Its characters are great and memorable and its plot is deep and violent, with plenty of surprises and character development.

_Dark Disciple_: Actually no, _Dark Apostle_ is the first in the Word Bearers series and _Dark Disciple_ is the second. You'll need to read _Dark Apostle_ to understand _Dark Disciple_.

_Salamander_: A very good book definitely, one of the rare gems of loyalist Astartes books. If you want a book about loyalist Space Marines then this is the best one I can think of.

_Space Wolf Omnibus_: A good series of books, despite my dislike for the Space Wolves, read _A Thousand Sons_ to find out why, but still its a good series. Its three books though so be prepared to spend some time on it.

_Horus Rising_: An excellent start to the Horus Heresy, and it doesn't take that long. Just read it in small parts, or in whatever order you like. Im reading _A Thousand Sons_ right now and I still haven't read _False Gods_ or _Galaxy in Flames_.

_Lord of the Night_: Quite a good book and a personal favourite. I'd reccomend this to any Night Lord fans, even if its a tad outdated.

_A Thousand Sons_: This is my recommendation though, its an excellent book, already one of my favourites and im only at the 2nd part. Its got amazing characters that you will sympathize with as they go through one of the biggest betrayals in the entire 40k history, violent fight scenes with plenty of sorcerous and psychic powers, and a great insight into The Burning of Prospero.


----------



## Skull Harvester (Mar 7, 2010)

Lord of the Night said:


> Heres my views
> 
> _Soul Hunter_: An amazing book and my favourite. A true classic, if I were you i'd go for this one. Its characters are great and memorable and its plot is deep and violent, with plenty of surprises and character development.
> 
> ...



I must say, nice avatar sir k: 

What is the real difference between Lord of the Night (the book, not yourself sir  haha) and Soul Hunter?


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Hehehe thank you.

Well _Lord of the Night_ focuses on a single Night Lord that has been out of touch with the Legion for millennia. He is set in his ways against Chaos and the story features little about the Night Lords except Zso Sahaal's point of view and the arrival of a few Night Lord companies at the end.

While _Soul Hunter_ focuses on the 10th Company of the Night Lords legion and shows them in a wider area. Some members of the legion, like the violent and impulsive Uzas, are leaning towards Chaos worship. The Exalted, leader of the 10th company, is a full Chaos marine and is possessed by a daemon. And there is Talos, main character and leader of the First Claw (Squad) who is against following Chaos. The book also goes into detail on the Legion slaves, former serfs and prisoners taken from worlds to serve the Night Lords. Plus it also involves the Chaos Legions and features a cameo from the Despoiler himself, Abaddon :grin:. Its truly the better book though I would recommend getting both eventually.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Personally I would recommend _Horus Rising_. I would make a start with the Heresy series if your interested in the 40k background. You don't have to rush through it, just take it at a steady pace.

But one thing I would say is that I would recommend reading it in order of books published.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> But one thing I would say is that I would recommend reading it in order of books published.


Minus the 2 DA books and _Battle for the Abyss_, some of the best examples of toilet paper BL have ever published.uke:


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

Ah man i must be one of the few tools to actually have liked battle for the abyss...i did only pay attention to the world eater bits!


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

I liked _Descent of Angels_, I thought it was pretty good. Not as good as the other HH books but still a solid piece of literature.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

BftA is one of the most badly written, ham fisted stories I ever read. It had some nice ideas that, in the hands of a more competent writer than Bean Counter could have made a good story. I also felt it had no real place in the series. All the other HH novels deal with major characters or events, but this was just a side show that shouldn't have got any further than a short story (maybe) in something like _Tales of Heresy._

As for the DA novels, they are just very badly written. I had to have three goes at reading _Descent._


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Khorne's Fist said:


> Minus the 2 DA books and _Battle for the Abyss_, some of the best examples of toilet paper BL have ever published.uke:


Totally agree, but even so I would read them simply because they have a _Horus Heresy_ label and may be relavent to later books 



Khorne's Fist said:


> BftA is one of the most badly written, ham fisted stories I ever read. It had some nice ideas that, in the hands of a more competent writer than Bean Counter could have made a good story. I also felt it had no real place in the series. All the other HH novels deal with major characters or events, but this was just a side show that shouldn't have got any further than a short story (maybe) in something like _Tales of Heresy._
> 
> As for the DA novels, they are just very badly written. I had to have three goes at reading _Descent._


And to top it off just look at how stupidly the Word Bearers were portrayed, they were not suppossed to be saturday morning cartoon villans ffs :ireful2: - 'The Word' this, and 'The Word' that... uke:

Following that book i've now refused to read anything else by Ben Counter (A shame really, because I was planning on reading the Grey Knights Omnibus, oh well ABD is likely to be doing some Grey Knights novels, which im sure will be much better!). He seems unable to write an intricate story or plot as well, a ragtag band of a handful of Astartes bring down the most powerful ship the Imperium has ever seen which is also crewed by hundreds if not thousands of Astartes, yeah... okay... :rollseyes:

I also don't feel that as a reader we connected very well to the main character (Cestus), like we did to Loken or Garro for example - we actually liked and cared about them! Most people only really seem to have enjoyed the parts with Skraal in.

The DA books weren't _as_ bad, but still pretty awful.

I think they should just make Abnett and McNeil (And ADB now ) deal with the Heresy series, well if that would have been possible!


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

_Grey Knights_ is a much better read than _Battle For the Abyss_. Admittedly, the Grey Knights aren`t portrayed perfectly to the fluff, at times they seem like average Astartes, but I would still consider buying_ Grey Knights_ and reading it before Dark Adeptus and _Hammer of Daemons _, though admittedly, it dosen`t even begin to compare to either _Eisenhorn_ or Rav_enor._


----------



## Serrated Man (Mar 3, 2010)

I liked _Descent of Angels_ some bad scenes but some good ones too. Haven't read _Fallen Angels_ yet.

_Battle for the Abyss_ was shite.uke:The World Eaters were the only good bit.

The Grey Knights trilogy (also by Counter) is worth a read. Some rough patches but also some excellent ones.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

The _Grey Knights_ is an excellent series. You shouldn't allow you dislike for _Battle for the Abyss_, which I have but have not read yet, to prevent you from reading one of BL's well-done series.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Lord of the Night said:


> The _Grey Knights_ is an excellent series. You shouldn't allow you dislike for _Battle for the Abyss_, which I have but have not read yet, to prevent you from reading one of BL's well-done series.


I've read all the GK books, and while they are nowhere near as bad as Abyss, they were still only average at best. For some reason I find it very hard to finish any of his books, where as with any other BL author I would go through a book in a couple of days.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Next book to purchase: I'm branching into the audio books now. I figure, since i've got most of the BL stuff out so far, i'll just do that. I guess they have full scores and all different voice actors. should be interesting.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

I've only got Raven's Flight so far. I enjoyed it, even if it did cost €4 more than a book would have for only 70 minutes play time. That's what has put me off getting Thunder from Fenris or the other one that's out who's name escapes me.


----------



## Skull Harvester (Mar 7, 2010)

3 questions:

1) please tell me what ham-fisted is  haha

2) what are the Eisenhorn and Ravenor series about?

3) How is the Blood Angels Omnibus?


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

1) hamfisted means to do something without much care or thought

2)inquisitors thast step the line of chaos and such balls

3)its ok


----------



## Emporers Champion (Mar 19, 2009)

Grey Knights Omnibus! 

/End Thread!

:grin:


----------



## Skull Harvester (Mar 7, 2010)

I picked up the Salamander book today (well the gf bought it for me as a surprise gift. . . that I was there for), I was going to look for Soul Hunter originally but its sold out at both Barnes & Noble here and one about an hour north. I'm excited to read this, always thought the Sals were really cool. 

When are the rest of the series coming out for them? Or are they already out?

also, Cain looks interesting, whats his "first book" if you will?


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Cain's first book is handily contained in the Omnibus _Hero of the Imperium_, his books don't progress in a linear manner- 1 book might be about his early career, then the next book straight to the end of it, and another back to the middle etc.

In fact the last Cain novel released was based after his retirement but the next one coming out is situated bang in the middle of his long career.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

sons of dorn, and rynn's world are on the way for me. can't wait to read!

CP


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Commissar Ploss said:


> sons of dorn, and rynn's world are on the way for me. can't wait to read!
> 
> CP


Ditto. I aim to read it before _Helscreach,_ so I can 'contribute' to the inevitable and collosal review the book will get, due to the prescense of the author upon this site:grin: Though I need to get _Galaxy in Flames_ and some form of Warhammer Fantasy as well.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

I can heartily recommend Rynn's World, but the BL excerpt of Son's of Dorn left me feeling disappointed. I hope that it turns out that it was just that passage that was a bit crappy.


----------



## Smokes (Nov 27, 2009)

I purchased the Ravenor Omnibus since I finished the Eisenhorn Omnibus a few weeks ago. I finished The Grey Knights and Ultramarines before that. Currently I have like 100+ pages left of A Thousand Sons and have been loving it. I skipped every other Horus Heresy book except for Fulgrim which I am working on. Hopefully when I finish A Thousand Sons I can start on Ravenor and maybe finally finish the Legend of Drizzt Books 1-3. I thought about starting into Gaunt's Ghosts but I'll have to put that on hold for a while.


----------



## scubamansam (Aug 15, 2009)

wow i dont see why battle for the abys gets hamerd all the time it was pretty good

i definatly recomend titanicus or since you said you dont have lots of time heros of the space marines is good its got an iron warior story a custode story and marine stories

its basicly a bunch of short stories

whops didnt see the other two pages of this

ya ryns world was great sons of dorn was lots of building up in my opinion


----------

